# Post your CS Servers here :)



## ArjunKiller (Oct 8, 2011)

Post your own Counter Strike 1.6 servers here and we can help promoting each other's servers by using a plugin from AMX MOD which is xREDIRECT

For example my server is: Gods Of Gamers Pub Server | Servs - Up


----------



## sygeek (Oct 8, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> Post your own Counter Strike 1.6 servers here and we can help promoting each other's servers by using a plugin from AMX MOD which is xREDIRECT
> 
> For example my server is: Gods Of Gamers Pub Server | Servs - Up


Do you own that server? I play there sometimes.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 8, 2011)

I think i also played on that. 

PS- Its a request to post only "steam-only" servers.


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 8, 2011)

post condition-zero servers also ...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes i own it. Well, steam only servers are rare in India if you ask me. Non - Steam servers mostly prevail in India. Yes I am the owner of that server


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 8, 2011)

wow ...you own that server..
how much do you pay ??

and post a forum code for the image in your sig so that its visible to all


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 8, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> Well, steam only servers are rare in India if you ask me. Non - Steam servers mostly prevail in India.



But posting non-steam servers won't be illegal?


Spoiler



I'm playing CS on steam from 3 yrs, and came to know 2 months ago that v-street provides non-steam servers also


----------



## sygeek (Oct 8, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> But posting non-steam servers won't be illegal?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not directly. Most of the servers are for steam users but because of the large number of non-steam users, they have a non-steam patch that can allow both of the users, steam and non-steam to play altogether.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 8, 2011)

I know about the patch, but haven't got hands on it till now. Is it developed by valve itself? Plus, if the non-steam players hack, how will the they get banned, as they won't be having a steam id ?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 9, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> I know about the patch, but haven't got hands on it till now. Is it developed by valve itself? Plus, if the non-steam players hack, how will the they get banned, as they won't be having a steam id ?


No, it is not developed by Valve. They get banned by their IP address. Numerous complications to this have ensured the limit of this ban..to a limit.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 9, 2011)

fz8975 I pay 1344 Rupees per month. However a co-owner would help a lot..Banning non-steamers is possible in 2 ways:

1.Banning their IP
2.Banning by their Nickname.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 9, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> fz8975 I pay 1344 Rupees per month. However a co-owner would help a lot..Banning non-steamers is possible in 2 ways:
> 
> 1.Banning their IP
> 2.Banning by their Nickname.


What's your nickname during the gameplay?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 9, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> fz8975 I pay 1344 Rupees per month. However a co-owner would help a lot..Banning non-steamers is possible in 2 ways:
> 
> 1.Banning their IP
> 2.Banning by their Nickname.



Banning by nickname is like hahaha 

Banning by IP is too much, isnt it?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 9, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Banning by nickname is like hahaha
> 
> Banning by IP is too much, isnt it?


Most of the users have a dynamic IP, so they can change their IP just by restarting their modem. However, banning a particular range in their IP has a longer and more effective ban.

The majority of such users are noob at this thing anyway, so a simple ban it still remains effective.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 10, 2011)

guys m sory for this but lets just say m newbie in this..
what is steam??what does steam user mean?is steam free?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 10, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> guys m sory for this but lets just say m newbie in this..
> what is steam??what does steam user mean?is steam free?


Here.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 10, 2011)

In-game my name is [Leg!ons] -=Arjun=-, does anybody want co-ownership? Stress on my pocket will be reduced


----------



## PlayForFun GunGame (Jan 2, 2012)

New cs 1.6 server with 20 slots,soon 24  Come to us and PlayForFun,admins for free,slots for free  no cheaters..

*www.gametracker.rs/banner1.php?color=zelena&ip=193.104.68.32:27026


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^  addr??


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably a bot..


----------



## PlayForFun GunGame (Jan 9, 2012)

IP adresa: 193.104.68.32:27026

Look at banner


----------



## The Plague (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey if you guys looking for a good server , here is Force[X] Classic Server CS 1.6, admins always online, my steam id is oscar_lekander@hotmail.com add me if you want it

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/70.42.74.122:27015/b_560_95_1.png


----------



## xfiniti (Apr 23, 2012)

New server on the scene 
counter-strike 1.6 
come and have fun!

68.232.172.115:27015

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/68.232.172.115:27015/b_560_95_1.png


----------



## xfiniti (Apr 23, 2012)

68.232.172.115:27015

classic / custom maps


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2012)

59.94.9.45:8080

My CS Server for next few hours 

Its Condition Zero by the way.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> 59.94.9.45:8080
> 
> My CS Server for next few hours
> 
> Its Condition Zero by the way.



drop me a message on fb when u will play next tym i will also try ..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2012)

ok mate. Had the server running for a hour or so. But no one joined


----------



## Gamers (Sep 7, 2012)

I hade order from this site: www.advgamers.com
Realy nice servers and good price to.


----------



## dj_31277 (Sep 11, 2012)

New CS 1.6 Server
IP - 115.124.123.55:27015
Name - Fragshack-Pro Gaming Server!


----------



## tazaru123 (Mar 18, 2014)

CS 1.6 Server 
IP : 103.4.218.101:2014 
Zombie Darkness 4 32 slot

Server Resource download here *cs-reloaded.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=42


----------



## samnemi007 (Apr 17, 2014)

*THIS IS FOR CS1.6 GAMERS...*

*.::TimePass::. Pub Server Now Open.. *

Here is the IP -  *103.2.238.229:27016*


----------

